# Landing a Lynx on the Danish OPV Rasmussen



## Kirkhill

http://www.aviationchatter.com/2011/05/white-knuckled-helicopter-landing-at-sea/

I don't know if anyone has seen this yet....


----------



## krustyrl

Well done.!!


----------



## blacktriangle

Sweet landing aside, that's a really nice ship.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Bear trap....what bear trap?....we don't need no stinking bear trap


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Proof that helicopters need anchors......... 8)


----------



## Baz

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Bear trap....what bear trap?....we don't need no stinking bear trap



You do to do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4MbCu_YRM4


----------



## Dissident

Baz said:
			
		

> You do to do this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4MbCu_YRM4



Dude. Like Dude. Whoa.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Baz said:
			
		

> You do to do this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4MbCu_YRM4



Pretty cool, eh!

For those unfamiliar with those wonderful landings and take offs, they are brought to you courtesy of your very own Canadian Maritime Air Group and Navy. And BTW, the camera is fixed, so while it looks like the helicopter is "swinging all over", it's actually the ship that is rolling under it.

Enjoy, and thanks for sharing Baz.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> http://www.aviationchatter.com/2011/05/white-knuckled-helicopter-landing-at-sea/
> 
> I don't know if anyone has seen this yet....



That's awesome


----------



## jparkin

That is seriously impressive, those rolling waves look gigantic!


----------



## AirDet

For anyone who has sailed these videos sure remind us of the "fun". It seems that on every trip we always had on or two of these nights. Try being the techs who have to run out under that helo and hook up the messenger cable. I loved doing that but watching it now.... what was I thinking?

I've said it before and will again, Seaking pilots are the best in the world; they have to be. Apparently, this Lynx pilot's pretty skilled too.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Wow, that's amazing. I had never seen anything like that before. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Baz

Well, in the interest of full disclosure, some (but certainly not all) of the Sea King video is from the Air Integration Trials with the Halfax class lead ship (a dead give away is the ones where the flight deck marking is HX 

Those are the trials were you push the desk limit to try to find the edges, same thing has and will happen with Cyclone.


----------

